# UR-RT2-1304 : Mystery solved !



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sweet!
I see the list of model numbers here (http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/100-enhancements/12952-chassis-suspension-upgrades-go.html) but is there perhaps a list of importance, say for those bars that made a greater impact than others? Any recommendations on ones to start with?

Also, how's the car handling now with the XA coilovers and bars? Coming from a race car pretty much so I'm not used to suspension travel or body roll what so ever...


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

shawn672 said:


> Sweet!
> I see the list of model numbers here (http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/100-enhancements/12952-chassis-suspension-upgrades-go.html) but is there perhaps a list of importance, say for those bars that made a greater impact than others? Any recommendations on ones to start with?
> 
> Also, how's the car handling now with the XA coilovers and bars? Coming from a race car pretty much so I'm not used to suspension travel or body roll what so ever...


Yes i made a link in that Thread btw.

Right now the car is pretty stiff, lol, i love it !

It feels great and with the Tires i have, its even better. I will know for sure when i try Autocrossing with it this summer.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Would adding the cruze hitch add the same type of rear frame bracing for similar price and also add functionality of the hitch?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Would adding the cruze hitch add the same type of rear frame bracing for similar price and also add functionality of the hitch?


Thats a good question, maybe, but the weight would be much heavier...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> It goes under the Rear bumper, connecting to the end of the "Frame rails." (Since our cars have a monocoque layout, we cant call it a frame...)


Nice! do you need to remove the bumper cover to install? Would you have a step by step instruction for the install? I would like to add one to my car - just wondering what is involved to install.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

You dont need to remove the Bumper, just remove one of the 2 pins holding it on the bottom and then the Bar can slide in.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

nice find,almost makes me wanna sell my wheels and buy some bracing and take the cruze to the track


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> nice find,almost makes me wanna sell my wheels and buy some bracing and take the cruze to the track


Ill buy them lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> nice find,almost makes me wanna sell my wheels and buy some bracing and take the cruze to the track


Hehe, im gonna try Autocross this year for the 1st time, looking foward to it !


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> Hehe, im gonna try Autocross this year for the 1st time, looking foward to it !


Its a ton of fun

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> nice find,almost makes me wanna sell my wheels and buy some bracing and take the cruze to the track


Don't, just don't haha. Without the 1.4 and decent power, handling alone isn't worth getting rid of your stance.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Don't, just don't haha. Without the 1.4 and decent power, handling alone isn't worth getting rid of your stance.


Well, i saw some peeps having fun on Autocross with crapier cars then a 1.8 Cruze, lol.


----------



## .:. Cruze.R.dad .:. (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you by any chance Poje remember what size you made the two holes? I'm interested in buying the part as well. I would really appreciate that thanks.


----------

